# 20 Days Across Much of France



## Smilo

http://www.10000things.org.uk/jul007.htm

A good trip with lots of pictures!


----------



## geraldandannie

Excellent news, Smilo. I'll look forward to reading that / looking at the pictures when I get home.

gerald


----------



## Smilo

Gerald, it's OK, I've checked and you don't have to wait 'til you get home, you can read it at work. Honest!


----------



## geraldandannie

Smilo said:


> Gerald, it's OK, I've checked and you don't have to wait 'til you get home, you can read it at work. Honest!


 :lol: :lol: Yes, I can physically get to the pages (they're not blocked by our URL filter), but I have work to do. The whole of the East Londond education system will crumble if I don't go round and check some projectors :roll:

I'll have a look at lunchtime 

Gerald


----------



## autostratus

Smilo said:


> http://www.10000things.org.uk/jul007.htm
> 
> A good trip with lots of pictures!


I enjoyed that, Smilo.
Thank you.


----------



## Telbell

Interesting-well done


----------



## Smilo

geraldandannie said:


> The whole of the East Londond education system will crumble if I don't go round and check some projectors


Isn't it great to be totally indispensible though!


----------



## Guest

Smilo said:


> http://www.10000things.org.uk/jul007.htm
> 
> A good trip with lots of pictures!


Correction, a good trip with lots of excellent pictures. You have a good eye.

Thank you a lot on a miserable January day.


----------



## Smilo

Thanx, Brian.  

I think I'll take a look back through that trip. This British weather is good trip-planning weather though, wouldn't you say?


----------



## geraldandannie

Smilo said:


> This British weather is good trip-planning weather though, wouldn't you say?


Absolutely. I refound some photos I took of northern Italy last year (in response to a question earlier), and it got my travelling juices going again 

There's just too much to see to be bothered with all this work nonsense 

Gerald


----------



## bognormike

geraldandannie said:


> Smilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This British weather is good trip-planning weather though, wouldn't you say?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I refound some photos I took of northern Italy last year (in response to a question earlier), and it got my travelling juices going again
> 
> There's just too much to see to be bothered with all this work nonsense
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

but if I don't do the clients' tax returns by Jan 31st, who'll pay the £100 penalty? And the sooner I call it a day the better! :roll: The pictures reminded me of our own trips & as you say, gets the travelling juices going (which gland does that, Gerald?) :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

bognormike said:


> (which gland does that, Gerald?) :wink:


:lol: :lol:

It must be the same one that's making me fat, Mike. It can't be anything to do with what I eat (and drink  )

Gerald


----------



## clianthus

Hi Smilo

Part way through reading your excellent review of you trip to France, it's no good I must go and do the ironing!! This site is lethal to housework :lol: I'll have to come back and finish it later.

Hope you are going to list all your campsites in the database now?


----------



## dinger

Mr Smilo.......great pictures 

Two coincidences to your travel log....i was sahring abeer last night with a mate who has "spannered " on the tour 

And good friend who has just set home in Le bec hellouin...

Dinger


----------



## Suenliam

Well I really was going to do some ironing ... but, well you really do have to be polite and read Smilo's account. There's always tomorrow for the ironing, unless I can think of a good excuse again :wink: 

Thanks Smilo - a great read. You say you like the site at Souillac (? spelling). We were there about 15 years ago and found it rather muddy i.e. no grass and lots of worm casts. Also the facilities could have been cleaner. I don't mind old ones, but I do want a clean toilet!! I presume from what you write that the site is much improved. We would very much like to stay in the town for a few days again if that is the case.

Thanks again for the read and the photos.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly

Smilo said:


> http://www.10000things.org.uk/jul007.htm
> A good trip with lots of pictures!


Thank you for this. It's cheered a miserable gloomy afternoon. Your pictures are wonderful. I'm deeply jealous !

G


----------



## Guest

Smilo said:


> This British weather is good trip-planning weather though, wouldn't you say?


We survive the winter by "what can we do *exciting* next year" around Christmas.

Next year will be a first serious tour by RV, previously by motobike, so it's going to be quite different. Instead of the intercom "look caravan, sport" it's going to be bye bye bike ( without the need for an intercom ).

We'll be going through France to Italy. We did Spain and Biarritz last, so it's Italy's turn. Probably with a bit of Solvenja from tips in here.

On the bike we always loved the atmosphere of the traditional Campanile, we'll have to find an aire next to one or two. It would be a great shame not to take up the Desert Challenge.


----------



## Guest

geraldandannie said:


> Absolutely. I refound some photos I took of northern Italy last year Gerald


Isn't digital photography wonderful. No dragging out a projector and screen, big vibrant pics whenever we need a fix.

And this tour of France we've just enjoyed, impossible just a few years ago.


----------



## 105354

*Thanks for your memories !*

Hi ... I really enjoyed your trip ! Excellent photos and a lot of food for thought.
Many thanks for posting it.
David


----------



## mandyandandy

You made me late washing my hair now!!! Off to pick van up from dealer today and want to look my best. (hab check) for the van not me :lol: 

They are wonderful pictures, thank you so much for sharing them, I have put it into favourites for when I am longing to get away. Got 2 trips booked already for this year and that doesn't include the summer one yet. 

Mandy


----------



## Frenchlily

Morning Smilo,

It's 10.15 and I'm still in bed with my laptop,just finished following you trip. It gives us an insight to the different areas of France we have not visited, that's what I love about motorhoming and this site.

Have just purchased a Western Europe programme for my Mio 510E,still have'nt got much confidence in sat navs but decided to go with this one in France. Does anyone use the MIO????

Thanks again for the very interesting log,if I ever get clever enough will try and do ours when we go in June.

Lesley


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Smilo! I have just spent the last hour reading all about your trip. 

I just wanted to let you know how much I hate you now :lol: because we have to wait until June before we can try to emulate your exploits.  

I loved your photographs; I enjoyed your humour; I was impressed by your command of the English language. I could FEEL what you felt.  

Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Suenliam said:


> Souillac (? spelling). We were there about 15 years ago
> Sue


I was just looking up a site we stayed at 20 years ago Eurocamping - Camping Le Paradis. Still going. Same Dutch family owners. Own canoes on the river. Very fond memories, especially with two young children.


----------



## Smilo

Suenliam said:


> You say you like the site at Souillac (? spelling). We were there about 15 years ago and found it rather muddy i.e. no grass and lots of worm casts. Also the facilities could have been cleaner. I don't mind old ones, but I do want a clean toilet!! I presume from what you write that the site is much improved. We would very much like to stay in the town for a few days again if that is the case.
> 
> Thanks again for the read and the photos.
> 
> Sue


I'm freqently surprised to find how few people seem to realise that ironing is illegal............

Anyway, the municipal at Souillac will never be the smartest, but it seems to me it has much improved since your last visit.

Dinger, "i was sahring abeer last night.....",? Pretty strong beer, was it, mate? :lol: Those were good coincidences and Le Bec Hellouin is v special.

Blimey, I'm just realising how many kind responses I've just received, esp. for a topic posted 3 months ago! Thank you all.

It's really not my intention that any of my accounts should make folks jealous (so I won't be letting you know about the most enormous European journeys we're planning for 2008 - 09................).


----------

